# Equipment markup



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing like a good crisis to cash in and make some good dough. This guy is more interested in your ability to get him up and running again. Bid high and negotiate. Tell him you can have your guys on site within the hour.

The terms "emergency" and "What's your price?" do not equate.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Retail +. It is an emergency. Have you found new gear already?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

timb132980 said:


> We have a business whose 1000amp service has been submerged in water and has to be replaced. This is an emergency job and everyday the business is closed they're losing thousands of dollars. What is the industry standard for marking up the switch gear, breakers hired labor etc. Should we charge retail for the equipment? What will the insurance pay for


I markup 50%, MD Shunk has a post based on price, someone will post.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f15/mark-up-1966/index3/#post33849


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Emergency = get supplies anywhere they are available + man up as necessary+ work on it 24/7 till done. 

Keep track of hours and time when worked. Sunday night? Monday morning? If it's durring normal hours charge normal prices. If it's OT or weekend work it's gonna be a lot higher. If they have an emergency and you have to push off other customers to put out that fire it's worth adding a % or two. I'm not saying stick it to them but to be worried about price in an emergency is silly. 

If a concrete plant we work on is down we have to pull off whatever we are doing. RUSH over there and fix whatever is wrong. From a tripped breaker to a motor replacement. That trip is a 3 hr minimum. I'm not sticking it to them but they have to pay for me to pick up my stuff,drive over there, fix, and get back to my original job. It's worth it to them because every inure they're down cost them lots of money.


----------



## timb132980 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm the electrician on the job and also work for the business on the side thats how we got the job. Everything has been ordered and will take another wk to arrive. The insurance company wants estimates. We have had to bring power to the owners other store fronts and bring temporary heat during the cold period so more of their pipes wont freeze. Has anyone else marked up extra hired help. We have worked 7 days a wk preparing for the changover and at 4:00am so not to disrupt his other businesses.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Its called business. The customer has a business. Does he markup his product or just sell it for what it costs him to produce it?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

timb132980 said:


> I'm the electrician on the job and also work for the business on the side thats how we got the job. Everything has been ordered and will take another wk to arrive. The insurance company wants estimates. We have had to bring power to the owners other store fronts and bring temporary heat during the cold period so more of their pipes wont freeze. Has anyone else marked up extra hired help. We have worked 7 days a wk preparing for the changover and at 4:00am so not to disrupt his other businesses.


A week? Did you mention it was an emergency?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Good it's not just me. Emergency is T&M. Insurance companies don't want estimates, they want bills, the fact that they want the bill before you even start work notwithstanding, they have to pay whatever the bill is in the end. They do not have the option of "totaling" the business. Markup should be standard, the material cost could be abnormally high only because you don't have time to shop around.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

MD Shunk's mark up sheet replaced my old model...."MD" has the right "RX" for parts:thumbup::laughing:.....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

IslandGuy said:


> Good it's not just me. Emergency is T&M. Insurance companies don't want estimates, they want bills, the fact that they want the bill before you even start work notwithstanding, they have to pay whatever the bill is in the end. They do not have the option of "totaling" the business. Markup should be standard, the material cost could be abnormally high only because you don't have time to shop around.


I had a new GC try to supply material for a job I gave him a price for, all in the name of trying to lower the price by eliminating my 20% markup. I foresee this GC becoming a problem.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

timb132980 said:


> I'm the electrician on the job and also work for the business on the side thats how we got the job. E*verything has been ordered and will take another wk to arrive*. The insurance company wants estimates. We have had to bring power to the owners other store fronts and bring temporary heat during the cold period so more of their pipes wont freeze. Has anyone else marked up extra hired help. We have worked 7 days a wk preparing for the changover and at 4:00am so not to disrupt his other businesses.


Then you have done this wrong IF THEY WANT TO PAY

We can get business up with a service this size in 2-3 days max from parts in stock and locally available or you can get quick ship in 3-4 days if they want to pay the freight.

Be careful as this may turn into an insurance claim.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

timb132980 said:


> *I'm the electrician on the job and also work for the business on the side thats how we got the job*. Everything has been ordered and will take another wk to arrive. The insurance company wants estimates. We have had to bring power to the owners other store fronts and bring temporary heat during the cold period so more of their pipes wont freeze. Has anyone else marked up extra hired help. We have worked 7 days a wk preparing for the changover and at 4:00am so not to disrupt his other businesses.



Be a bitch if you weren't insured or licensed for side work.. I see a train wreck coming.......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I had a new GC try to supply material for a job I gave him a price for, all in the name of trying to lower the price by eliminating my 20% markup. I foresee this GC becoming a problem.



Red Flag,get your money up front or do not work for him.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Red Flag,get your money up front or do not work for him.


The underwriter cert never gets handed over until the last penny is paid. I think this particular gc is too accustomed to using trunk slammers to do his work.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> The underwriter cert never gets handed over until the last penny is paid. I think this particular gc is too accustomed to using trunk slammers to do his work.


 To be forewarned is to be forearmed.


----------

